# Opinions on this puppy?



## Ainsley (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi! I'm considering buying this puppy. She is 3 months old. I want to make sure I get a puppy that will have a pretty coat. I don't plan on keeping her in a long show coat, but I would like her to have long silky ears and enough face fur so that I can style her fur with little bows and such. I am new to the Maltese breed and so I'm not sure how long their coats should be at this age. So my question is, based on this puppy's age and current coat, do you think she will have the kind of coat I'm looking for when she is full grown? Or should she have more fluff/fur by this age, specifically the ears?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know you wrote that you came here to learn so here goes. The thing you should be looking for in a Maltese is the breeding behind him or her. If you get one from a reputable show breeder, it will usually have a lovely coat and a great disposition as well. If you buy a puppy from a pet store it was 100% from a puppy mill. If you buy one from an individual who just mates dogs and sells them, it's a backyard breeder and they're only breeding to make money off their dogs.They breed them as much as they can and then often toss them out. I know. I do Maltese rescue and we get females who were overbred and have mammary tumors that can be cancerous. You don't want to support that kind of breeding. Breeding is so expensive that they barely make money on their sales. Red flags are if a breeder online has several breeds of dogs. Yes some might breed two but if you see a bunch run the other way. Look at some of the sticky notes we have on finding a good breeder and it shows what to look for and what to ask. Where are you located? Maybe we know of a good breeder near you. There's a link on the American Maltese Association website that gives some good breeders state by state.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What Sue said is spot on. Responsible breeders show their dogs in conformation so you know how the traits, including coat, measure up against breed standard.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, what Sue said. I would bet money this is an imported Asian mill dog. Maltese have a lot of health problems in the breed, and your best bet at avoiding them is to go with a reputable breeder on the American Maltese Association list. Don't settle for anything else or you could be very, very sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I know you wrote that you came here to learn so here goes. The thing you should be looking for in a Maltese is the breeding behind him or her. If you get one from a reputable show breeder, it will usually have a lovely coat and a great disposition as well. If you buy a puppy from a pet store it was 100% from a puppy mill. If you buy one from an individual who just mates dogs and sells them, it's a backyard breeder and they're only breeding to make money off their dogs.They breed them as much as they can and then often toss them out. I know. I do Maltese rescue and we get females who were overbred and have mammary tumors that can be cancerous. You don't want to support that kind of breeding. Breeding is so expensive that they barely make money on their sales. Red flags are if a breeder online has several breeds of dogs. Yes some might breed two but if you see a bunch run the other way. Look at some of the sticky notes we have on finding a good breeder and it shows what to look for and what to ask. Where are you located? Maybe we know of a good breeder near you. There's a link on the American Maltese Association website that gives some good breeders state by state.



:goodpost:: please do your research on a fluff, you will have a little one for many years


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

All of the above. Not to mention there is no way that puppy is 3 months old.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree that puppy looks younger than 3 months.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Yes, what Sue said. I would bet money this is an imported Asian mill dog. Maltese have a lot of health problems in the breed, and your best bet at avoiding them is to go with a reputable breeder on the American Maltese Association list. Don't settle for anything else or you could be very, very sorry.


I thought the same thing,as soon as I saw her, looks like 4 weeks old,way too small....cute but I wouldn't want to support that part of the industry.


----------

